# Clearwater Florida Looking For Vapor Wear Distributor



## eric0524 (Jul 12, 2009)

I am looking for a new Vapor Wear distributor. I am looking for prices that are by the 6 pack similar to those of Conde (who I refuse to give anymore business to). Would also like to find a place that sells all the Die Sub stuff under one roof (Die Sub shirts and Plastics). I need 50 die sub dog tags and 50 chains. I am also looking for the die sub jig for the dog tags. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Teamwear (Mar 12, 2007)

I have used River's End Trading's 100% polyester and it worked pretty well (at least as good as the Vapor). 

For sub blanks-to get the best prices you may need to buy from more than 1 source-but Ryonet has everything you mentioned.

I do not dislike Conde-but they can be a little hard to buy froim at times.

Hope this helps.
Randy


----------

